# The Old Flat Rate VS T&M



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not really, but isn't this contradiction? After all that you end up flat rate anyway. 
http://www.moeplumbing.com/our_residential_pricing.asp


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Big time BS artist. That's almost comical.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I find it quite amusing when someone that doesn't even understand his own pricing system tries to explain mine. 

After reading that drivel, I am wondering if he is really that stupid or just a liar. Probably some of both.

Some people should not be operating a business. :no: I pray the deities will have mercy on his employees.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

We should collectively email this guy and set him on the right path, unless he really is a jackass. 

He could just be dumb. I've known a lot of hard working dumb plumbers.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I can just as easily say if you don't use flat rate, it means you aren't confident enough in your abilities to get jobs done. Everyone who uses T&M doesn't know what they are doing because they cannot figure it out so they need to cover themselves with T&M.

Doesn't mean that is true. A few things I know are true, 1. The faster and more efficient you work, the bigger penalty you get on T&M. 2. I deserve to charge enough to make money. When I was doing T&M my average ticket was 80-90 dollars. Much too low to cover my costs so I didn't make any money. If you feel you shouldn't make money, go for it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Bottom line is that we earn what we believe we are worth.

If you believe you are only worth $30,000/yr., you will make sure that is what you earn. If you believe you are worth $100,000./yr, all of your decisions will be guided by that belief.

It begins and ends with what you believe to be true. :yes:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Bottom line is that we earn what we believe we are worth.
> 
> If you believe you are only worth $30,000/yr., you will make sure that is what you earn. If you believe you are worth $100,000./yr, all of your decisions will be guided by that belief.
> 
> It begins and ends with what you believe to be true. :yes:


 
The Laws of attraction are true. They have a law for everything and the worst thing is they are true.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This reminds me, it's time to re-listen to my Earl Nightingale recordings.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> The Laws of attraction are true. They have a law for everything and the worst thing is they are true.


Or the best thing. Depending on your perspective.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Or the best thing. Depending on your perspective.


 
I keep forgetting how far you've come in a short time. Most of us try to go against the laws of attraction when we know we should play with the laws of attraction. Insanity at its best


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This reminds me, it's time to re-listen to my Earl Nightingale recordings.


The biggest mistake that you can make is to believe that you are working for somebody else. Job security is gone. The driving force of a career must come from the individual. Remember: Jobs are owned by the company, you own your career!

Earl Nightengale


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Not really, but isn't this contradiction? <snip>
> 
> *There is no difference between flat/rate and T&M ??*
> 
> ...


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll say it again: I'm sure glad I switched to flat rate. 

Most plumbers charge a minimum fee. So, for example, say you're t&m and you replace a fill valve on a toilet. You have to charge the minimum fee to go out. At the next house, you replace two of them. It still takes less than the full hour, but you now get paid the same amount for both jobs except for the difference in the cost of the fill valve.

With flat rate, you get the first-job cost on the first fill valve and the second-job cost on the second one because you're already there. You've been paid for both. Hopefully, you've been paid more than the minimum charge for going out. 

How many sewer cleaners charge by the foot? You charge a set price to clean a sewer whether it's forty feet long or sixty feet long (except for some low-balling flat rate shops). 

It's really much easier to flat rate, once you're set up to do it. I think you should get what it costs you to do a job and make a profit. You get paid the same whether you're slow or fast - in effect, rewarding you for being quicker.


----------

